# Fix my eyes in photo edit



## Kristenbaier (Sep 12, 2018)

I can’t fix my closed eyes can anyone help?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

https://www.techwalla.com/articles/how-to-fix-closed-eyes-in-photoshop


----------

